# Whippet x Bedlington Terrier advice



## lilburnthomson

Hi, Im new to the forum and hoping for some advice about the Beddy/whippet cross breed. I have my name down for a pup in the spring (only a twinkle in the eye at the moment!). Shes a lovely little dog who lives just round the corner and she is being mated with another b/w cross with results we hope. 

I have had the priviledge of looking after a lurcher before and she was a gorgeous girl but very strong and we decided to look for something smaller that I could actually hold onto when a cat or squirrel emerged from the undergrowth! Sadly, our days as holiday hotel for Tleaf were numbered as she had to be put down recently and we do miss her visits.

Can anyone advise me about b/w cross, the mother seems very placid, can be walked off the lead she is so obedient etc, but any more tips would be appreciated. Im wondering if they are a bit fiesty, I keep seeing comments suggesting this and even one saying dont get one. 

I look forward to hearing from anyone in the know on this


----------



## Guest

Hi LIL, cant advise on this I am afraid - but welcome to the forum!


----------



## jo-ann

hi the bedlinton x whippet is a grate dog 

as for not chasing the cats and thing that is all in the training of the dog all dogs will go after cats if thay are not trained not to 

i think that tay are fab dogs i have got 6 of them all diffarent 
all will go after cats as we do not have a cat 
i also have to keep my rabbits and my giunae pigs out of the dogs way as thay would kill them 

it is breed in them to be hunting dogs 
i hope this will help you 

please message me if you would like my number so we can chat about the dogs i have had b/w for 6 years now


----------



## gazt

lilburnthomson said:


> Hi, Im new to the forum and hoping for some advice about the Beddy/whippet cross breed. I have my name down for a pup in the spring (only a twinkle in the eye at the moment!). Shes a lovely little dog who lives just round the corner and she is being mated with another b/w cross with results we hope.
> 
> I have had the priviledge of looking after a lurcher before and she was a gorgeous girl but very strong and we decided to look for something smaller that I could actually hold onto when a cat or squirrel emerged from the undergrowth! Sadly, our days as holiday hotel for Tleaf were numbered as she had to be put down recently and we do miss her visits.
> 
> Can anyone advise me about b/w cross, the mother seems very placid, can be walked off the lead she is so obedient etc, but any more tips would be appreciated. Im wondering if they are a bit fiesty, I keep seeing comments suggesting this and even one saying dont get one.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from anyone in the know on this


hi i,m new around here as well had whippets and the small lurcher crosses they are very bidable you should have no problem if your just having one,ihave a bedlington terrier she does not bother our cat they get on fine they are very intelligent and easy to to train start as you mean to go on from day one if you need any more info just get intouch gazt bedlington and lurcherman bye for now


----------



## nat1979

Hi

I have 3 whippets 
1 whippet x bedlington
1 whippet x I greyhound 
All bitches
And they get got on well toegther in the house and out
I have 2 cats nd 4 g-pigs and my dogs get on fine with all of these animals
but if out walking will catch other people cats
and when out walking will catch rabbits etc 

But they are great pets i have never had any problems with any of mine
i meet up with friends who have hounds and we go out toeghter about 11 in total and we met all different breeds of dogs on the way andthey are great


----------



## pipnella1

Hi

I have a whippet x bedlington called Ella. They are very special dogs with lovely temperments.

Here is some advice from my experience about the breed.

They need allot of time especially during the puppy/adolescent period, as they are very intelligent dogs. If ignored Ella used to frequently escape out of the catflap and explore the village.

I spent hours apon hours training re-call, but be prepared even after all that hard work if there is something more interesting around the corner you may as well not exist. I try to walk in big open areas, if I go into woods she disapears for up to 45 min at a time, chasing deer etc. The record is 2hrs.
This breed needs to run so training off the lead is essential, they also benifit from play with other lurchers etc. You will find that you don't have to walk miles, it is such a wonderful site to see a lurcher at top speed galloping across a field. If they don't get to let off steam they will be unbearable in the house, you won't get a minutes peace.

Ella is not treat or toy orientated which made training very difficult.

Make sure you introduce them to cats and other dogs from an early age.

Ella has a very thin coat and gets cold very quickly (I have seen the breed with a thicker coat but just be awear of this fact).

Ella hates the rain, in fact she's not keen on any form of water.

I hope this has been helpfull, it is not an easy breed to train and look after but if you put the time in the rewards are fantastic.

Just a note, the reason there are so many lurcher rescues is the simple fact that people find they cannot cope with them or havent the time. Allot of blood, sweat and tears went into making Ella the superb dog she is now. Seriously think before getting a lurcher.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Hi,this thread is nearly two years old,im guessing they know what they are like now


----------



## SpringerHusky

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi,this thread is nearly two years old,im guessing they know what they are like now


Lol, yes I am sure they do.


----------



## canuckjill

thats funny 2yr yep they should know by now


----------



## Lightupthemidnightsky

lilburnthomson said:


> Hi, Im new to the forum and hoping for some advice about the Beddy/whippet cross breed. I have my name down for a pup in the spring (only a twinkle in the eye at the moment!). Shes a lovely little dog who lives just round the corner and she is being mated with another b/w cross with results we hope.
> 
> I have had the priviledge of looking after a lurcher before and she was a gorgeous girl but very strong and we decided to look for something smaller that I could actually hold onto when a cat or squirrel emerged from the undergrowth! Sadly, our days as holiday hotel for Tleaf were numbered as she had to be put down recently and we do miss her visits.
> 
> Can anyone advise me about b/w cross, the mother seems very placid, can be walked off the lead she is so obedient etc, but any more tips would be appreciated. Im wondering if they are a bit fiesty, I keep seeing comments suggesting this and even one saying dont get one.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from anyone in the know on this


Hey there  Go for it! me and my family have a 1 year old male Bedlington x Whippet called Max,he's a really good additional to the family,their lovely tempered dogs! brilliant with families in my opinion

Good luck!


----------



## Dogless

Lightupthemidnightsky said:


> Hey there  Go for it! me and my family have a 1 year old male Bedlington x Whippet called Max,he's a really good additional to the family,their lovely tempered dogs! brilliant with families in my opinion
> 
> Good luck!


The original post is nearly 4 years old so I am guessing they have made a decision by now .


----------



## Claire-Elsie

Dogless said:


> The original post is nearly 4 years old so I am guessing they have made a decision by now .


Jumping on this post because I don't know where else to do it! My beddy /whippet is 5 months old now and a brilliant little intelligent dog. I have a question tho! All my other lurchers have reached 20 " minimum test (still dwarfed by my deerhound!) but Elsie seems to be a bit stumpy! I met the parents (both pure bred). Will her legs catch up with her longish body do you think?? I can't remember how my other pups grew and some were rescued so no idea there either...... Thanks for your help x


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I'd be really interested to know this, as my last two girls were only 19" or 20" & I am now looking to get a Beddy x Whippet but am a bit worried as to how tall 'she'will grow. I will follow this thread and hope someone comes back with some advice for you that I can check out as well.
Can you impart any info on your last 5 months as I have never had a puppy at 8 weeks old mine have always been rescues at around 5/6 months.
Just realised your post was back in December 2016 so by now you can probably tell me the size your dog grew to !


----------



## Claire-Elsie

Claire-Elsie said:


> Jumping on this post because I don't know where else to do it! My beddy /whippet is 5 months old now and a brilliant little intelligent dog. I have a question tho! All my other lurchers have reached 20 " minimum test (still dwarfed by my deerhound!) but Elsie seems to be a bit stumpy! I met the parents (both pure bred). Will her legs catch up with her longish body do you think?? I can't remember how my other pups grew and some were rescued so no idea there either...... Thanks for your help x


Hello! Elsie is 9months old now and is approx 18"tts. She is a an amazing, affectionate gentle little dog. She's very intelligent, very fast and ridiculously agile. She is fabulous with my 5 sons who range between 11 years of age down to a baby. The only problem with her is the usual astounding ignorance on recall if she's interested in another dog/horse/cat or family. She's perfect for us tho and compact enough to fit in our camper! A friend has a 3/4 beddy 1/4 whippet and she's about 21"tts.I don't think they get taller than that. Hope this helps? 
C


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh thank you for that thats helps a lot. Since asking the question we have taken the plunge and our little girl was born on Good Friday (a good omen I hope). The breeder was expecting the litter and all the expected pups where spoken for but there turned out to be one extra born and it was a little girl, which is what we were wanting.
We will be able to bring her home after 12th June and are going to call her Emma. Am excited & frightened at the same time. Our last girl was 17 when we lost her last October so I have fogotten anyting about having one so young to cope with - what ever are we thinking taking on what will no doubt be a whirlwind with needle teeth to play havoc in our lives :Woot


----------

